

Ubuntu is switching the default search from Google to Yahoo - IgorPartola
http://popey.com/blog/2010/01/26/yahoobuntu/

======
1010011010
Hm. A linux distro subsidized by Microsoft? Yahoo is just bing now, after all.

------
mrfish
Who cares. Anyone using Ubuntu is smart enough to switch the default browser
themselves. It's the cattle that use Windows that are the problem.

